# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Breached interdict

## Nwicker60

Mend your ways or face long prison terms, man told

A MAN with a record was warned that he was likely to spend long period of his life behind bars if he didn't mend his ways.
The advice for Craig Byers came from Sheriff Andrew Berry after he jailed the 41-year-old for eight months for breaching an interdict by contacting his former wife.
Byers previously admitted sending text messages to Kimberley Wheelhouse, on August 24.  It was stated that the accused had discovered his daughter was ill and was anxious to find out if she was okay.
Ms Wheelhouse replied to Byers cautioning him against getting in touch with her and after receiving a further message from him, with a plea  for reconcilliation, she contacted the police.
Sheriff Andrew Berry noted Byers' record and told him: "Your failure to comply with any court order is a matter of concern.  A prison term is the only appropriate sentence."  The sheriff added that Byers had "come close" to having the sentences on the two charges, running consecutively which would have meant a longer custodial term.
He jailed Byers, of Seaforth Road, Thurso, for eight months, backdated  to August 26, when he was arrested, and added: "If your non-compliance with court orders continues, you are going to serve custodial terms, sentence after sentence."

----------

